# What should I buy? Iron out



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

What should I buy? Just used up the last of my AF iron out, so what next? Do I stay with what I know and get another bottle or do I change for something else? 
Recommendations would be appreciated along with why it's better if possible.
Thanks in advance :thumb:


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

For me Korrosol is the best value for 1L. Heard Red7 is cheaper, but cant vouch for its effectiveness.

I like the consistency of CarPro Iron X though. Sprays really evenly, but its pretty pricey...


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

HDD Ferrous Ferric is well worth a look. My favorite fallout remover by quite some way currently.


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

Cheers


----------



## TomJ (Feb 15, 2016)

I've just switched to this from Bilt Hamber Auto Wheel to try something else...have to say I prefer BH. I will be going back to that once this one is done...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

bilt hamber auto wheel is good but if you want something that can be used on the car as well as the wheels then try car chem revolt, cheap and does the job


----------



## Gixxer6 (Apr 5, 2014)

TomJ said:


> I've just switched to this from Bilt Hamber Auto Wheel to try something else...have to say I prefer BH. I will be going back to that once this one is done...


What did you switch to?


----------



## TomJ (Feb 15, 2016)

Gixxer6 said:


> What did you switch to?


AF Iron Out as per OP...it's not bad but doesn't seem to shift as much as the BH stuff.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

I used iron out for the first time today. I found it needed numerous hits on certain areas. I've done less hits with other ball out removers. Also the trigger on the AF bottle is great for some types of sprays but I found it annoying for fallout remover as it mists it very fine and you have to be quite close to the car meaning it doesn't spread quite so far. I'd go korrosol next time. In fact it's what I went for but they had non. Always been a fan of autofinesse stuff so though I'd try that thinking it wouldn't let me down. Not a bad product but not the best. 

I like Angel wax one too. Forgot its name.


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Guitarjon said:


> I like Angel wax one too. Forgot its name.


Revelation. It's one of my favourites


----------



## Choppy (Aug 8, 2013)

korrosol seems to be the best i've used so far


----------



## Bod42 (Jun 4, 2009)

I have been using Fireball Iron Burn Extra and can say it is far better than Iron X.

I had to detail 2 white cars that were covered in grinding rust spots, iron X took 5 hits to get rid of all, Iron Burn Extra took 2 hits.

http://www.cleanandshiny.co.uk/brands/fireball/fireball-ultimate-iron-burn-extra-1l


----------



## uberbmw (Jan 31, 2006)

Whats decent to use on bodywork? First time to try something out before claying? Something not too expensive


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Dooka bleed

Honestly the best I've used

Was in harborough yesterday detailing, should have popped round, 8 bet after seeing it you'd instantly have ordered it lol


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

Kimo said:


> Dooka bleed
> 
> Honestly the best I've used
> 
> Was in harborough yesterday detailing, should have popped round, 8 bet after seeing it you'd instantly have ordered it lol


If you'd have said yesterday, I would of :wall:


----------



## uberbmw (Jan 31, 2006)

anyone tried this stuff?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/252020983114


----------



## Voltar (Nov 10, 2015)

Kimo said:


> Dooka bleed
> 
> Honestly the best I've used
> 
> Was in harborough yesterday detailing, should have popped round, 8 bet after seeing it you'd instantly have ordered it lol


 Just had a look, does it come with a trigger spray or is that separate?


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Voltar said:


> Just had a look, does it come with a trigger spray or is that separate?


Comes with one pal


----------



## Zebra (Dec 2, 2010)

Do any of these products strip Gtechniq C5 from wheels coated in it?


----------



## bigmac3161 (Jul 24, 2013)

If u've used C5 you won't need any of the above


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

Zebra said:


> Do any of these products strip Gtechniq C5 from wheels coated in it?


if wheels are sealed with anything the fallout remover will degrade it. just use it on wheels prior to sealing or resealing them


----------



## *Dan* (Mar 31, 2009)

CarPro IronX. Alot say its pricey but the amount of time it gets used per year is minimal, unless your using it as a wheel cleaner every wash which is pointless on well sealed wheels.


----------



## derbigofast (Dec 6, 2011)

red 7 is epic stuff


----------



## st1965 (Apr 21, 2016)

derbigofast said:


> red 7 is epic stuff


Got to agree...even if its not quite as effective as say the likes of iron x...at an average of £28 for 5 litres it realy is a no brainer to me.
Ive used dragons breath and didnt find it any better than red 7, and as i say...working out at just over £5 per litre its an absolute bargin


----------

